# Dependencies / Memtest86+



## hruodr (Apr 20, 2019)

I did pkg install memtest86+ and got

The process will require 281 MiB more space
43MiB to be downloaded

Among the dependencies are gcc48 and binutils

I though memtest86 was a simple program, perhaps in assembler. 

Why so much package bloat for a simple binary that goes to /boot/opt/memtest86+?!


----------



## hruodr (Apr 20, 2019)

After the big istallation and booting `/boot/opt/memtest86+`, the system hangs.


----------



## hruodr (Apr 20, 2019)

% pkg install memtest86+
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to date.
The following 8 package(s) will be affected (of 0 checked):

New packages to be INSTALLED:
        memtest86+: 5.01_2
        gcc48: 4.8.5_10
        indexinfo: 0.3.1
        mpfr: 4.0.2
        gmp: 6.1.2_1
        mpc: 1.1.0_2
        binutils: 2.32,1
        gettext-runtime: 0.19.8.1_2

Number of packages to be installed: 8

The process will require 282 MiB more space.
25 MiB to be downloaded.

Proceed with this action? [y/N]:


----------



## talsamon (Apr 20, 2019)

Maybe, this is what you want:





						[ports] Revision 499458
					






					svnweb.freebsd.org


----------



## PMc (Apr 21, 2019)

I used to boot that thing from a floppy disk or CD.


----------

